# sleep mode



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone know if there is a way/option to change how you get out of sleep mode, "maybe hitting 1 key" or make sleep mode timer  longer "longer timer that is?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by longer.... It sleeps til you wake it up.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Kindle automatically goes to sleep after 10 minutes of inactivity. You can't change that interval. You can put it to sleep yourself with Alt-aA. That is the same key combination to wake it up: Alt-aA.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

In short, the Kindle is hard wired and at this time there is no way to change the parameters of how long it takes a Kindle to go to sleep or change the key bindings.


----------



## usafsso (Nov 8, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> anyone know if there is a way/option to change how you get out of sleep mode, "maybe hitting 1 key" or make sleep mode timer longer "longer timer that is?


All due respect, but how lazy do you have to be. 1 button vs 2?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use my pinky and my index finger to enter or escape sleepmode. I think if there was a single botton to go in and out of kindle sleep ...there high chances that I will be accidently hitting from time to time


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I use my pinky and my index finger to enter or escape sleepmode. I think if there was a single botton to go in and out of kindle sleep ...there high chances that I will be accidently hitting from time to time


I expect that's exactly why the function requires 2 keys. I can do it one handed in a pinch if the Kindle is well supported.

Ann


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

"All due respect, but how lazy do you have to be.  1 button vs 2?"

im disabled an i can not get out of sleep mode myself, or turn it on or pick it up butttttt i can click next allowing me to enjoy reading again. not lazy   10min screensaver sucks. i had to cut books up into chapters to get by! i have books in ziplock bag, thank god thats over..i guess im not the only one.


----------



## usafsso (Nov 8, 2008)

After sending my original post, I thought that would be the only legit reason to have an issue with the two buttons.  But, without knowing you personal issues and seeing a typed message, you can't get upset with me.  I just have read several posts with people who complain about the screensaver.

The only way I can think of to turn off the screensaver without the two-buttons is to turn it off and back on.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> im disabled an i can not get out of sleep mode myself, or turn it on or pick it up butttttt i can click next allowing me to enjoy reading again. not lazy  10min screensaver sucks. i had to cut books up into chapters to get by! i have books in ziplock bag, thank god thats over..i guess im not the only one.


Welcome to the boards. It's great that you can enjoy books again. 

I don't think there is any way to do what you are wanting right now. You might try contacting Amazon and explain your situation. It might be something they could solve for you. They seem to be open to feedback.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> "All due respect, but how lazy do you have to be. 1 button vs 2?"
> 
> im disabled an i can not get out of sleep mode myself, or turn it on or pick it up butttttt i can click next allowing me to enjoy reading again. not lazy  10min screensaver sucks. i had to cut books up into chapters to get by! i have books in ziplock bag, thank god thats over..i guess im not the only one.


So glad you can enjoy books again, even if not completely independently. I hope you can get this sleep mode problem solved somehow. Welcome to the boards, look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

usafsso said:


> After sending my original post, I thought that would be the only legit reason to have an issue with the two buttons. But, without knowing you personal issues and seeing a typed message, you can't get upset with me. I just have read several posts with people who complain about the screensaver.
> 
> The only way I can think of to turn off the screensaver without the two-buttons is to turn it off and back on.


uhhh ... with all due respect , how self centered and callous can one be?*

_I'm_ a little upset with you, and I don't even have a problem with being able to use my Kindle. You were a jerk, own it and don't try to make the recipient of your shallowness feel badly. And that's coming from someone who owns several jerk posts on this board. None like yours, tho. You should be apologizing, not telling her she "can't" get upset with you because _you_ lumped her in with hundreds thousands bajillions "several" other people who posted on that topic.
As an aside, there was another perfectly logical reasonable acceptable feasible "legit" reason suggested in this thread as to why it takes two buttons.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Cat said:


> uhhh ... with all due respect , how self centered and callous can one be?*
> 
> _I'm_ a little upset with you, and I don't even have a problem with being able to use my Kindle. You were a jerk, own it and don't try to make the recipient of your shallowness feel badly. And that's coming from someone who owns several jerk posts on this board. None like yours, tho. You should be apologizing, not telling her she "can't" get upset with you because _you_ lumped her in with hundreds thousands bajillions "several" other people who posted on that topic.
> As an aside, there was another perfectly logical reasonable acceptable feasible "legit" reason suggested in this thread as to why it takes two buttons.


Umm...she's a he but other than that, I totally agree with you. USA's posts irritated me, too. I thought I'd just give Elijsha a warm welcome to show him we're not all jerks. Anyway, welcome again Elijsha.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

usafsso said:


> All due respect, but how lazy do you have to be. 1 button vs 2?


One of the reasons I came to this site is because of the negative comments made to me on the Amazon Discussion Board. I was afraid to ask any question until I read the Forum Decorum Board that Harvey put together. What I really like about this site is that you don't get shot down for a question even if it has been asked thousands of times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we try to be a peaceful place, in the spirit of that and of the season, let's also cut usafsso some slack!  Everyone gets one pass!

Merry Christmas everyone!

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well here I go, putting my 2 cents into a disagreement where everyone will hate me. I think both sides are totally wrong.

1. Anyone should be able to ask any question without being attacked.

2. The initial attack was not proper, but wasn't so disastrous. He didn't consider the problems of our members who have specific physical problems (I am one of them). The response of jerk, etc. was also way over the top, and in my opinion was also totally improper. I learned a long time again ago that most people don't understand what I have to go through with my problems (I can't hold a hard cover book up for very long without being in pain). But so what, its not their job to think of all the unusual problems I may have. 

Everyone should lighten up on both sides. OK, now you can all call me names.

Steve


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Everyone should lighten up on both sides. OK, now you can all call me names.


I think I'll call you Steve *The Peacemaker*. (If you wouldn't be offended.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And let's let this be the end of it. . . . we're not perfect; sometimes we don't use our inside voices and forget our smileys.  But no one meant anything nasty, right?  Just unfortunate choice of words?  I thought so.  

Merry Christmas, everyone. . .. 

Ann
(borrowing a moderator hat from Betsy. . . . .)


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

thank you for the welcomes. i wasnt upset with him at all really just didnt want my post for info/help to be looked at as petty. maybe i could have explained my reason better in my frist post.  i really like this board alot, so much great info!

so no hard feelings, happy reading all


----------

